# Sign the Petition for a California "Share the Road" License Plate



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Sign the petition communicating with our state politicians and Department of Motor Vehicles to create a "Share the Road" license plate frame in California, such as the one that has been proposed in the state of Colorado. Shown at: http://www.bicyclecolorado.org/

Sign the petition here, only takes a few seconds, do it now!

*>>>* http://www.petitiononline.com/str1234/petition.html *<<<*


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

signed.....thanks!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Signed it.


----------

